# Difference between the Rock Shox Quadra and Quadra 21r? Konos springs?



## muddywaters (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a Proflex 453 that has 1993 Rock Shox Quadra forks. In '94 they came out with the Quadra 21r forks. What's the difference between the Rock Shox Quadra and Quadra 21r? My elastomers are the originals and I would like to replace them with Konos spring dampers. Will Quadra 21r elastomers (and therefore springs) fit in my '93 Quadras?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, talk about being stuck in the 90's!   These forks are not very sophisticated, why don't you just give it a try if you have the parts? Or better yet upgrade to an early '00 Marzocchi Fork that can be had for next to nothing on Ebay and actually offers some shock absorption.  You might want to upgrade your frame too while your at it.


----------



## muddywaters (Jul 16, 2014)

*Stuck in the 90's?*

Stuck in the 90's? My favorite bike is a Schwinn High Sierra that I bought new in 1986. I am on the right forum aren't I? Vintage Mountain Bikes? Again I ask: Does anyone know the difference between the original 1993 Rock Shox Quadra and the Quadra 21r?


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jul 16, 2014)

If I remember the differences are external (Aluminum steerer..clamp on top tree etc) and they share the same internals. And the color order of elstomers does not matter.


----------



## bikinjack (Jan 23, 2015)

If I remember correctly, the Q21R used the same type of elastomer stack as the early Judys, with shorter elastomer pieces seperqated by "Judy Jacks". The older Quadra which typically had gray lowers used a single elastomer in each leg.  The Q21R also had a little more travel. Both were discontinued when the Indy came out with its one piece lowers and two stage elastomer/coil spring like the second generation Judy.


----------

